# Well This is Odd. I was sure I'm an INFP... (Closet INFJ?!)



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

So I was just reading this- http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/120569-i-completed-survey-4.html#post3062252 and I related more to the INFJ example as far as how Ni works vs Fi. I'm feeling really stinking confused now. I was 100% sure I was an INFP. Function tests (which I know you aren't supposed to go by) give me results of Fi Ni Ne Ti Se Fe Si Te. When I take MBTI tests my results typically come out along the lines of perceiving-introverted-feeling-intuitive. 

I really don't want to fill out the survey. I have painting to go do and I've wasted too much time on here already. (EDIT: I answered the survey below. It was actually kind of enjoyable.)

Uh. Maybe someone could ask me a couple of short and sweet questions instead of twenty?
@_kaleidoscope_, @_Snow White_, @_LeaT_, @_bearotter, @sleeper_?


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Fine, I'll bite.

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I'm 38. Female. Doing well mentally these days (over all), although I have bipolar disorder and (supposedly) adhd. I've been taking mood stabilizers for several years. 


**1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

Photo: 
Menhires | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Impression:

This photo kind of freaks me out. It's too sharp, too vivid. I want it to be less intense in the colors. I can imagine all of the rocks getting up and marching. I find the ring of flowers around the front rock interesting. Looks all sweet and pretty but I can imagine it being a chain or a noose. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Outward: Let's be competent about this and figure it out. I'd look calm and in control.
Inward: MUTHERFUCKER!!!!! 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

If it's a party where I know there will be someone there that I can gaze at longingly/ potentially connect with, sure. If it sucks, get me the hell out of there. If I'm not too tired and feeling open-minded about it I'd go. If not, I'd say I want to go home and I'll drive.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction, you are a dumb ass. Outward reaction, probably ask more about it to see why they think that way.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I'd get angry and speak out about it or leave.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Staying true to yourself, but still being considerate of others. How did I come about? Well, I was a jerk to those I love and I didn't like being that way. I've also had periods where I've bent too easily/made concessions for the sake of the one I love and I wish I would have stayed true to myself more, been more assertive about it. My values won't change, though.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?

I wish I had a better internal clock. I suck at paying attention to things like time. I get involved in something and totally lose track. What distinguishes me? I am very much my own person. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I definitely pay attention to them, but I also pay attention to whether it's logical and realistic, see what it will affect in the future. I really try to pay attention to foresight and not be so impulsive. I used to be more about the epiphanies, now I temper them a bit. I'd say that has to do with age/ life experience.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Being alone, doing art and listening to emotional music, playing music, getting exercise outdoors, connecting with nature and my innermost self. Why? I feel wholly me in those situations. I also like getting into my physicality.

Drains me: Too much time with other people. Having to do boring busywork/chores. I feel pointless and like anyone could do it but I actually suck at all of those things.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I act more logical and competent and less emotional. Internally I am an intense inferno. Why? Because my interior world is sacred space I don't want people trampling on and muddying with their footprints. And I am afraid that once I let all of that out I won't be able to control it and it won't stop, my guts will be spilling everywhere, intestines crawling all over the floor and choking the windows like noxious weeds. 

*


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, I expected more extensive answers. There's not much here to work with.. but since I'm already familiar with your posts, I would say you're much more of a Fi user, that's for sure. 

I'm not great at JCF typing (enneagram is more my forté), so I'm going to let others give their input before commenting further.

Oh, and:



brainheart said:


> Internally I am an intense inferno. Why? Because my interior world is sacred space I don't want people trampling on and muddying with their footprints. And I am afraid that once I let all of that out I won't be able to control it and it won't stop, my guts will be spilling everywhere, intestines crawling all over the floor and choking the windows like noxious weeds.


This needs to be a quote or something. Wow, I can relate so much.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_brainheart_
> 
> Hmm, I expected more extensive answers. There's not much here to work with.. but since I'm already familiar with your posts, I would say you're much more of a Fi user, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm not great at JCF typing (enneagram is more my forté), so I'm going to let others give their input before commenting further.


Oh...  More extensive answers? I've been feeling a little nonverbal lately. Words get annoying. Can't you just... know? 


sigh.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

OK, you are _probably _no INFJ @_brainheart_. 
Your response to 2, 4 suggest Fi is way more likely to be dominant than Ni+Fe. INFJs are much more likely to focus on achieving harmony in the situation than on what they think is right. In fact, by the way, as you speak I've been slightly doubting my INFJ-ness.

And your later responses contain plenty of Si. 

You are not Ni-dominant unless your are compulsively, always, making creative connections to your internal storehouse, often wild connections, and using this pretty hugely in conjunction with Fe to achieve a deep understanding of people using a feeling+intuition combination. 

I see your strongest judging function is definitely not Fe from those responses, but sure maybe if you wrote more, I'd change my mind. I doubt it though. I rarely say much for certain, but I have hung around the INFJ forums and thought about Ni + Fe extensively, and your internal judging functions are _way _more forceful than INFJ.

Here's what I suggest: consider that you may use Ni a lot and well, but still be an INFP. I do believe in all 8 functions being used, and you could just be an INFP with strongly developed Ni.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Awh @brainheart, c'mon ^^ I finally get a chance to pick your brain a little.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> Awh @_brainheart_, c'mon ^^ I finally get a chance to pick your brain a little.


A psychic told me once I had sentries at my throat, keeping anything from coming out. I don't know.... I gave my answers and I felt like it covered it. Ask me something else if you want more.
@bearotter, Okay, that's what I thought. I've always felt like I had more in common with INFPs than INFJs, but I don't think I'm constantly putting my opinions out there. I might think them, but I don't necessarily say them. I like having the self image of being open minded, even if maybe I'm not. Question, what was si-ish about the last answers?


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@brainheart, @kaleidoscope

These threads make me tempted to make one of my own, but I'm too tired to write a questionnaire that explains me from scratch. Would rather just talk to people who already sort of know me. 

I _still_ kind of doubt/wonder if I'm some strange type of INTP, or if INFJ really fits me. I know that I'm an intuitive type personally, but if we allow a loser interpretation of function order, and allow a function stacking of Ti > Ni > Ne = Si > Fe, then maybe it fits me just as well as or better than Ni > Fe > Ti > Se.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@brainheart: Si-ish? The way you describe fondly doing certain familiar things and how immensely much energy you gain from them. I can relate to it a lot. Si is a huge part of me.

You don't have to put yourself out there at all to be Fi-dominant. That has to do with how confrontational you are more than how you think.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

brainheart said:


> I've always felt like I had more in common with INFPs than INFJs, but I don't think I'm constantly putting my opinions out there. I might think them, but I don't necessarily say them. I like having the self image of being open minded, even if maybe I'm not.


Lol, it's not like INFP's constantly go around lecturing others. The whole example I gave about lashing out at my friend is not a common instance. I'm a pretty accepting person in general, but the general way in which I feel about things stems from a deep *internal *conviction that's hard for me to let go of (even if I may not express it).

I also am pretty straightforward and upfront. That's why it's so hard for me to shut up and repress my Fi rage, but it doesn't have to do with Fi itself.. just how I am ^^


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

bearotter said:


> @_brainheart_, @_kaleidoscope_
> 
> These threads make me tempted to make one of my own, but I'm too tired to write a questionnaire that explains me from scratch. Would rather just talk to people who already sort of know me.
> 
> I _still_ kind of doubt/wonder if I'm some strange type of INTP, or if INFJ really fits me. I know that I'm an intuitive type personally, but if we allow a loser interpretation of function order, and allow a function stacking of Ti > Ni > Ne = Si > Fe, then maybe it fits me just as well as or better than Ni > Fe > Ti > Se.


This is precisely why I stepped away from the Jungian quagmire and entered the enneagram realm. I think cognitive functions are really confusing.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

kaleidoscope said:


> Lol, it's not like INFP's constantly go around lecturing others. The whole example I gave about lashing out at my friend was a rare instance. I'm a pretty accepting person in general, but the gut feelings I have about some things or even the general way in which I feel about things stems from a deep *internal *conviction that's hard for me to let go of, most of the time (even if I may not express it).


Got ya. That would be like my experience at a new year's party with strangers and someone made some snooty comment about the maid and I tore this particular someone apart- I mean completely lectured her in a rage, in an elevator, surrounded by her friends. Wow, that sure killed the party, ha ha.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

bearotter said:


> @_brainheart_, @_kaleidoscope_
> 
> These threads make me tempted to make one of my own, but I'm too tired to write a questionnaire that explains me from scratch. Would rather just talk to people who already sort of know me.
> 
> I _still_ kind of doubt/wonder if I'm some strange type of INTP, or if INFJ really fits me. I know that I'm an intuitive type personally, but if we allow a loser interpretation of function order, and allow a function stacking of Ti > Ni > Ne = Si > Fe, then maybe it fits me just as well as or better than Ni > Fe > Ti > Se.


I assume being a core 5 probably makes it very hard to determine where you are exactly on the F/T axis as well :\ 

I do encourage you to make a questionnaire because of the unbiased feedback.. Also, if you really are an INFJ, your Fe should definitely be more developed than that. I say INTP though I'm no expert.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish I could give you very good feedback on this @brainheart! I have so little knowledge of this personality concept (I'm still learning what the Fi/Fe things mean, and it still confuses me). I've also turned to the enneagram; it's difficult for me to completely relate to any of the INFJ/INFP/ISFJ types... I'll agree with parts, or one as a whole, but then when looking at dominant functions it's all out the window again. 

After conversing with you I definitely see the INFP, though.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@_kaleidoscope_: that's the hard thing, I'm actually very good at using Fe, and that's why I even decided on the INFJ label, but what I'm thinking about lately is that I have a very strong 8 fix, and I'm _definitely_ SX-dominant. The 8-fix seems to greatly accentuate my use of extroverted functions, as does my SX-dominance (I see Fe as a much more important weapon). 

I'm someone a lot of people go to in order to get readings on their interpersonal relationships. This _screams "NOT INTP_" but I'm starting to doubt that. 

The stacking I gave was more how much I see myself gaining energy from the functions, feeling good about them, than how good I am at them.


I've made questionnaires, but the problem is I've had those extensively analyzed by a lot of typing-Nazis, and there's no "obvious" reason I'm not an INFJ and a lot of things that point to it. It comes down a lot to what we decide is the "meaning of being a type," and part of what gets me to doubt is that I see my Ji as way too strong to be tertiary.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@brainheart: yeah for me, my enneagram type was really really important to help me figure out a lot of things.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

bearotter said:


> @_brainheart_: yeah for me, my enneagram type was really really important to help me figure out a lot of things.


Same here. It's been transformative for me in a way cognitive functions never could be.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@_bearotter_ said this is Si. 



> *
> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> Being alone, doing art and listening to emotional music, playing music, getting exercise outdoors, connecting with nature and my innermost self. Why? I feel wholly me in those situations. I also like getting into my physicality.
> *


How is this not Se plus Fi? I've been reading Jung and that doesn't seem like Si to me.

@LeaT, I would like your opinion because you seem pretty aware about this stuff. Meanwhile, I'm going to go do my nanowrimo writing.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@brainheart: I looked back, and I don't think that was what I was getting at was Si, because it certainly doesn't look like mainly Si to me right now. I admit I read your answers a while back, so I'm not sure what I was and wasn't thinking. 

Si would be how I listen to music: it should strike a deep chord with the precise kinds of sensations I've experienced. I remember how the sensation of experiencing certain kinds of music has been to the gut.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

bearotter said:


> @_brainheart_: I looked back, and I don't think that was what I was getting at was Si, because it certainly doesn't look like mainly Si to me right now. I admit I read your answers a while back, so I'm not sure what I was and wasn't thinking.
> 
> Si would be how I listen to music: it should strike a deep chord with the precise kinds of sensations I've experienced. I remember how the sensation of experiencing certain kinds of music has been to the gut.


Maybe because I placed it within the framework of INFJ or INFP? 


> _
> I remember how the sensation of experiencing certain kinds of music has been to the gut. _


Hmm. How does music feel to me? It's not really a memory. Every time it feels kind of new. If I'm not getting a new feeling from it, something that applies to my feelings now, it kind of puts a bad taste in my mouth. I'm not a nostalgic reminiscer.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Haha, I didn't mean it that way XD I wanted to see what you could do with it though. I got some ideas because I watched an episode of Through the Wormhole today about the concept of self and the existence of a soul which made me think of personality type. That's a lot of thinking I do a lot, but to an Ni user it's not always easy to spot how the concept of the soul would tie to the concept of personality type since they are usually considered separate concepts.
> 
> As for your example, it sounds Pe but what kind of Pe I can't say.
> 
> As an example example of how my Ne synthesizes theories was when I was describing someone's inner mental landscape and I associated to Silent Hill 4: The Room and how at the end of you game you keep climbing this staircase leading to the final room or the innermost sacred parts of the antagonist's psyche, tossed in some Jungian and Freudian theory for good measure and I think that was just parts of it. This is the kind of theoretical thinking I do a lot. I don't stick with just one idea or theory, I like to mix, compare and contrast and come up with new things all the time.


I do that type of thinking too though. I figured it's because Ni-Ti sees into the symbolic essences and some things have similar essences, meanings or are symbolically related.



alionsroar said:


> My guess would be more ISFP.
> This seems more like tertiary Ni. I refer to Introverted Intuition, where Ni is described as seeing past the sensory perception to what things really. For instance Se sees the styrofoam heads as styrofoam heads, but Ni sees past that and sees they are really the buds of an asexual entity. But wait, that's not what you really are, since another Se fact is that you are are also a writer, so what you really are is a budding novelist. And it goes deeper and deeper trying to get to the essence of what things are.
> 
> *I tend to think that if you were more intuitive, than that means you would rely on your intuitions, which means you would actually think those things are true. *Instead, Se is getting in the way, trying to bring your intuitions more in line with the sensory peception. (And all in the service of Fi.)
> ...


You'd be mentally ill, not an INFJ, if you didn't know the flower "noose" was flowers in the shape of a noose or that styrofoam heads were real heads, or _your spores. _INFJs aren't completely oblivious to reality though they see symbolism readily. :laughing:


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

I can give you one example of Ni-dom:
My husband does custom artifacts for people. One morning as I was having my coffee I glanced upon what he was working on. It really ruined my morning. The design was from a 50s vintage pin up picture of a tied up woman with a tear rolling down her cheek. 
My husband came out of the room and asked me who poopood in my cereal. I went on a rant about how I wonder why the guy had wanted this specific picture...was he a misogynist? Why does our subculture thinks it's ok to use pictures of women being in distress meant to also sexually stimulate (pin up photo) as something that's just cool and not think anything about it? What does that say about us as a society, that no one finds it odd??? And then continue rant about women and society, etc. 
My husband listened and was a bit horrified..he said "Honey, I picked that picture. ....It just looks cool, that's all."
When I looked at the picture I wasn't seeing that it was an aesthetically cool picture but as a symbol for societally approved sexual sadism inflicted on a woman.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> I can give you one example of Ni-dom:
> My husband does custom artifacts for people. One morning as I was having my coffee I glanced upon what he was working on. It really ruined my morning. The design was from a 50s vintage pin up picture of a tied up woman with a tear rolling down her cheek.
> My husband came out of the room and asked me who poopood in my cereal. I went on a rant about how I wonder why the guy had wanted this specific picture...was he a misogynist? Why does our subculture thinks it's ok to use pictures of women being in distress meant to also sexually stimulate (pin up photo) as something that's just cool and not think anything about it? What does that say about us as a society, that no one finds it odd??? And then continue rant about women and society, etc.
> My husband listened and was a bit horrified..he said "Honey, I picked that picture. ....It just looks cool, that's all."
> When I looked at the picture I wasn't seeing that it was an aesthetically cool picture but as a symbol for societally approved sexual sadism inflicted on a woman.


That's the kind of intuitive leap I made right away too when I read your description, although I wonder if you're certain you're an INFJ, heh? The way you so readily judged it all seemed to be according to some internal standard of how things so be (the entire lecture) which to me at least seemed rather reminiscient of SiNiFi in how you first got an Si impression of the image, then Ne conjured possibilities of what these impressions could mean or be, then you judged that with Fi.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

LeaT said:


> That's the kind of intuitive leap I made right away too when I read your description, although I wonder if you're certain you're an INFJ, heh? The way you so readily judged it all seemed to be according to some internal standard of how things so be (the entire lecture) which to me at least seemed rather reminiscient of SiNiFi in how you first got an Si impression of the image, then Ne conjured possibilities of what these impressions could mean or be, then you judged that with Fi.


I'm pretty sure I'm an INFJ. :laughing: INFP and INTJ have been the other options I've considered. I'm pretty esoterically minded and would be thoroughly surprised if I was a Si dom, especially since I don't really value tradition very much at all. I can understand people are attached to it for sentimental and security reasons but I see myself as profoundly rootless.
To me I was perceiving something that's symbolic for something and that was then a trigger unleashing the whole underlying structure of my previous observations, beliefs, spiritual views and ideas which then surfaced as a critical rant. It's not like I see a picture and I'm going "it could be this or that or something else...what else could it be? Let's think of other things it could be..." It's just what it is to me. One thing that represents an idea. It's similar to me as someone putting a nazi flag on the wall and being willfully oblivious to what it is, saying it's a nice zigzag, though in that case it would be observable to anyone what it represents. Usually people don't so readily see what is offensive to me. 
I see it as offensive because of the underlying meaning. Underlying sexism in society is easily a Ni-Fe type concern. I observe what is really going on and then draw a conclusion. Sexism is my pet peeve. The one thing that makes me blow my fuse instantly, because it's something I find people refuse to see or aknowledge but to me it's so blatantly there it's infuriating to me that people don't see it. I don't see how it needs to be a Fi judgement. I'm sure most people can agree sexism is wrong. It needs not be derived from any personal reflection as to why it would be wrong.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Vanishing Point said:


> You'd be mentally ill, not an INFJ, if you didn't know the flower "noose" was flowers in the shape of a noose or that styrofoam heads were real heads, or _your spores. _INFJs aren't completely oblivious to reality though they see symbolism readily.


I was supposing more that an NJ might not imagine the flowers as a noose, since that seems to be focusing more on the sense perception of what the flowers look like arranged around the rock. And the images they actually do get are something they rely upon.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o the tertiary function is supposed to be "childlike" and is used to "unwind" sort of. INFp would use Si to recall past events and wallow in nostalgia.

@Vanishing Point seems to use Ni-Fe or Si-Fe in this case as her mind jumped with certainty to "sexism" in stead of considering the possibility that it represents something else (which would have been the case if she would be using Ne)....and then she used extroverted judging process on what she thought she perceived imo, but I could be wrong. It just makes more sense to me.

IxFJ tertiary Ti leads them to behave like IxTPs, however a more childlike version of them: Ti (IxFJ): Childlike exploration of logical frameworks

Also Ni specifically works with the symbolic abstraction of a real event, thing, person etc....while Si works with impressions and facts.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Rim said:


> o.o the tertiary function is supposed to be "childlike" and is used to "unwind" sort of. INFp would use Si to recall past events and wallow in nostalgia.
> 
> @_Vanishing Point_ seems to use Ni-Fe or Si-Fe in this case as her mind jumped with certainty to "sexism" in stead of considering the possibility that it represents something else (which would have been the case if she would be using Ne)....and then she used extroverted judging process on what she thought she perceived imo, but I could be wrong. It just makes more sense to me.
> 
> ...


Another perfect example why I don't really subscribe to the Beebe model since I don't use the tertiary function like that at all. 

And my mind jumped with certainty to sexism too instead of looking at the underlying meaning of it. She took the meaning itself at face value which to me would indicate more of an Si experience that jump-started her mental process. How she also seems to reason so much based on an internal standard really says Fi to me over Fe. I think a strong Fe user would in fact think of the social implications her rant would have for one.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Another perfect example why I don't really subscribe to the Beebe model since I don't use the tertiary function like that at all.
> 
> And my mind jumped with certainty to sexism too instead of looking at the underlying meaning of it. She took the meaning itself at face value which to me would indicate more of an Si experience that jump-started her mental process. How she also seems to reason so much based on an internal standard really says Fi to me over Fe. I think a strong Fe user would in fact think of the social implications her rant would have for one.


Hmm that certainly is a possibility, why Si specifically then? Based on that theory she could have used tertiary Ni and is ISFP, which is closer to INFJ when it comes to functions.

I didn't think of sexism and I'm guessing I use Fi in stead of Ti, even in the MBTI...I did think of a bunch of other tings thou :S neither one being negative..which is strange haha. (I'll blame this on a pervy gf I had who loves BDSM...I'm very vanilla thou)


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

alionsroar said:


> I was supposing more that an NJ might not imagine the flowers as a noose, since that seems to be focusing more on the sense perception of what the flowers look like arranged around the rock. And the images they actually do get are something they rely upon.


Well fair enough...unless they are looking somehow noose-like...I don't know if I really understand what you're going for exactly.:laughing:




LeaT said:


> Another perfect example why I don't really subscribe to the Beebe model since I don't use the tertiary function like that at all.
> 
> And my mind jumped with certainty to sexism too instead of looking at the underlying meaning of it. She took the meaning itself at face value which to me would indicate more of an Si experience that jump-started her mental process. How she also seems to reason so much based on an internal standard really says Fi to me over Fe. I think a strong Fe user would in fact think of the social implications her rant would have for one.


So maybe my example wasn't the best then, since it can be interpreted in so many ways. 
I wasn't thinking about social implications as there were none having a little rant at home alone with my husband with whom I don't sensor myself. What do you mean by reasoning based on an internal standard? Many INFJs are active in championing against societal wrongs. Many prominent feminist figures are also thought to have been INFJs. 
I'm sure I'm not an ISFJ though. I have worked with one for a decade and though we have similar style of interaction in some ways we are also quite different in the way I'm always trying to do something no one has done yet and taking chances, though to me the chances are less "chancy" as I usually have a vision that is convincing to me. I have followed my hunches literally accross the world and many people have thought I'm crazy but incredibly lucky because if previous experience or facts were taken into account there would be no way any sensible person would ever take those chances. I am certain though, because I follow my inner guidance and it steers me the right way. That's why it would be hard to convince me I'm not a Ni dom, really. :laughing:
As for Fi-Fe, I know I'm a fe aux though I can be quite expressive about perceived wrongs at times. I'm an emotional barometer and think of others' feelings before my own. 
I have inferior se, which is why I leave my hair and clothes between car doors and bump into glass walls and lamp posts. I never know when I'm sick and I think someone with Si would notice that they have what is a beginning of a throat boil. I did not until I was hallucinating from a high fever. I thought I might be coming down with a flu. 
I don't really question wether I'm an INFJ or not. I was trying to give an example of Ni, but obviously it just didn't end up being as illustrative as I hoped it seems...:tongue:


----------

